# Plowing with a lifted truck



## KrazyPlow

Hey, first of all i am very new to this. I own my own landscaping company in Ga and we do maintanence installs and anything that has to do with landscapes.

Its just me and one other guy, we are liscenced and insured.

Well i have a couple buddies that live in park city utah, and i'd realy like to go out there for the winter, so i figured i'd buy a plow and make some money while i'm at it. Hopping i can make enuff to bring home in the spring and buy a couple reel mowers, haha.

anyway the truck i'll be using is a dodge 2500 cummins diesel 4x4, and its very big, lol. It has 46" millitary tires on it. I know its possible and can be done. I'm just wondering if anyone has made custom drop brackets for their plows?

oh yeah where can i get custom chains made for my tires? i know i saw a unimog with 46" tires and it had chains

Any info and pics would be great...info on what kinda liscence i need and etc to run a plowing bussiness too.


----------



## basher

Here's some links, there's lots more if you use the search feature on the menu bars.

Welcome to Plowsite:waving:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=45609&highlight=plowing+lifted+truck

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=43470&highlight=plowing+lifted+truck

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=27976&highlight=plowing+lifted+truck


----------



## SnoFarmer

Well,

Where are you? You say that you have a business th GA but your profile says Utah??

If you are already have a registered business and the proper Ins then you should already know what you have to do.
You will probably need to be licensed in Utah too...

Why do that to a work truck?
That drop hitch is down right scary also.
Sure hope you don't pull anything other than a small single axle trailer with that.

IF.. you have a landscaping business why lift your truck like that?
It makes it unusable.

Why, ho why do they think it is so cool to lift a "work" truck like that?

Yes, it can be done but it will defeat the reason for the lift and foolishly big tires in the first place

Why do you need a lifted truck to do landscaping?

JMO and just asking a few Q's

Hey welcome to plowsite,
Sorry to piss on your pride but eater have a play truck or a work truck. Trying to make a play truck into a work truck just does not work. Pick one. 
Hint, you need 2 trucks one for work one for play..

P.s. They don't recommend plowing with a quad cab oil burner....
But if you still insist ditch the "military" tires and opt for some stock rims and tires. they should be listed in the door jam.
Those tires will 2uck in the slush and snow.


----------



## stroker79

I def wouldnt reccomend plowing with that truck, you wouldnt even see the plow on it and it would take a lot of fab that would most likely be permanent and pretty ugly.


----------



## elite1msmith

LOL.. NO WAY,

1st you need pizza cutter tires, or ur gonna just float on top of the snow and slide around alot,... 
Chains on a truck? i dont know what ur plowing , but id be tearing up my customers lots with chains

U JOINTS - omg, because of ur lifted trucks Ujoints are already stressed way out form having a steep drive shaft angle,..... add a plow, and i think you will have to replace them each time that you go plowing... I go thru a set per year , at least... yours might last 8 hours

you can plow with a lift, but its not good to do, keep this in mind.. a low truck has the plow frame "in line" with the frame of the truck, so when you hit a curb you do not bend anything because the force is applied as a compresstion force with the steel

If you have a "dropped" plow frame, most likely, it will become bent, because the force is applided as a shearing force against the part of the frame that provides the drop


----------



## JD Dave

Maybe with a 4-6" lift I'd say it was alright but not with a14-18" lift. I wouldn't even drive my truck with those tires on it in the winter, no matter plow with it. I guarantee you'll will wreck more stuff then the money you make. JMO


----------



## musclecarboy

JD Dave;563300 said:


> Maybe with a 4-6" lift I'd say it was alright but not with a14-18" lift. I wouldn't even drive my truck with those tires on it in the winter, no matter plow with it. I guarantee you'll will wreck more stuff then the money you make. JMO


When he said "lifted" I automatically thought of a setup like your truck. Anything over 6" is just plain


----------



## Enzo

Yeah a guy I know has an F 350 thats lifted 6 inches and he plows with it, but anything more than that is just out of wack.


----------



## JD Dave

Forget what i said before. Buy a new Snoway Revolution, i'm sure they'll give you a great deal on it because your truck will be one big moving billboard.


----------



## toby4492

JD Dave;563332 said:


> Forget what i said before. Buy a new Snoway Revolution, i'm sure they'll give you a great deal on it because your truck will be one big moving billboard.


 I wouldn't recommend plowing with that truck either for the same reasons that others have expressed.

Find a different truck and then buy the Revolution would be my advice JD.


----------



## KrazyPlow

Yes i live in ga

I want to move to utah for the winter to make more money. i love snowboarding to.

I would be park city utah where it snows everyday and lots of it. 

the reason i put utah in my profile is so people will know where i'm talking about plowing

The reason i want to plow snow is becuz i want to get out of ga for the winter and snowboard, i love park city, brighton and all those places. 

i don't think the landscaping is go to make much money this winter becuz of the economy and the serious drought we are having. Landscaping is a "WANT" plowing snow is a "NEED". plowing in park city is kinda like a tree business when a tornado comes thru.

the reason i think my truck would be good. Since its realy big and noticable, everyone will see it and my decal with my number on it. 

I saw a unimog with my exact tires with chains goin thru the city of park city doing just fine. i know they were my tires cuz i stopped and looked at the rig. a unimog is alot bigger than my truck and the frame is probaly about the same height too.

MY TRUCK is only lifted 10" with 46" tires. So the COG realy isn't that high for the tires i have. To tell u the truth i think my truck would tip after a stock truck would.

i have driven my truck thru about 4 inches of snow on top of wet ground to pull a 4runner out of a ditch and i did it in 2wd. this was NOT in ga btw. i don't think i would have been able to pull him out in 2wd if i had stock tires...i also went and drove thru the ditch he was stuck in and got thru just fine in 2wd as well.


----------



## festerw

You're comparing apples to donuts, I love Dodge but they are nowhere near in the same class as a Unimog.

Dropping a plow frame 10 inches or more will put extreme amounts of stress on the truck frame.

Wide tires with huge solid tread blocks are terrible for snow, skinny siped tires are preferable.


----------



## SnoFarmer

KrazyPlow;563335 said:


> Yes i live in ga
> 
> I want to move to utah for the winter to make more money. i love snowboarding to.
> 
> I would be park city utah where it snows everyday and lots of it.
> 
> the reason i put utah in my profile is so people will know where i'm talking about plowing
> 
> The reason i want to plow snow is becuz i want to get out of ga for the winter and snowboard, i love park city, brighton and all those places.
> 
> i don't think the landscaping is go to make much money this winter becuz of the economy and the serious drought we are having. Landscaping is a "WANT" plowing snow is a "NEED". plowing in park city is kinda like a tree business when a tornado comes thru.
> 
> the reason i think my truck would be good. Since its realy big and noticable, everyone will see it and my decal with my number on it.
> 
> I saw a unimog with my exact tires with chains goin thru the city of park city doing just fine. i know they were my tires cuz i stopped and looked at the rig. a unimog is alot bigger than my truck and the frame is probaly about the same height too.
> 
> MY TRUCK is only lifted 10" with 46" tires. So the COG realy isn't that high for the tires i have. To tell u the truth i think my truck would tip after a stock truck would.


I have lived out west.
Been there done that.
Hint if your going to live in Utah then spell it right.
Take it from me those tires are going to 2uck, Big-time

Think Pizza cutters and 1k of weight in the box located at the tailgate.

Ditch the lift 
Ditch the tires.
And you will have an O.K. plow rig:waving:

LOL, Do you have any idea how much Uni-Mog weights?
he he just the uni-mog's axels weight as much as your truck....lololol
Your not even close to being in the same class with your 2500

But your going to do it anyway?
Right?

Lol I'll show that snofarmer...lololol


----------



## Plowin in VT

KrazyPlow;563335 said:


> Yes i live in ga
> 
> I want to move to utah for the winter to make more money. i love snowboarding to.
> 
> I would be park city utah where it snows everyday and lots of it.
> 
> The reason i want to plow snow is becuz i want to get out of ga for the winter and snowboard, i love park city, brighton and all those places.


If you plan on plowing more than a couple of driveways, don't plan on doing much of anything else. I live less than 5 miles from a ski area, and didn't go once last season. If I wasn't plowing, I was sleeping.

Your truck will probably be fine to plow, hell, I saw a Subaru Forrester w/a plow, however plowing stresses the truck a lot, and w/a large lift, you are already stressing those points to begin with. Plan on spending a lot of money fixing things that break.

As Stroker said, you won't be able to see where your plow is, as it will be hidden by your hood. When plowing in tight areas, you NEED to be able to tell exactly where your blade is. A plow can and will cause a lot of damage to whatever it hits, even at very slow speeds.

I don't know what kind of fuel economy you are getting, but expect it to drop in half at least. Plan on burning at least 4-5 gallons of fuel an hour while plowing (I go through 2gal/hour in my stock '07 F250 Powerstroke)

Also, don't forget to put enough weight in the back of your truck. With that setup, you'd probably want a minimum of 1,000#.

For the money you are going to spend buying a new plow, having everything modified to fit, plus all of the parts you will probably have to replace, you might be better off buying a used plow truck.

Good luck, and if you do put a plow on that bad boy, make sure to post some pics!

Evan


----------



## nicksplowing

*HERES THE PLOW YOU NEED FOR YOUR TRUCK .....YOU WILL BE UNSTOPPABLE*


----------



## iceyman

lmao


----------



## elite1msmith

correct me if im also wrong , but almost every lift that i have ever delt with has VERY SOFT suspention, to allow the axle to travel and absorbe shock... take a guess what ur front suspention is gonna look like with 850LBS hanging 4 feet out frount.... then put 1000 in the rear... 

heres another point... you do realize that you would have to buy a plow that was at least 6 inches wider than you tires,,, as measured when the plow is angled... So my 8 foot is bearly big enought on my dodge.... Im guessing that you would need a 9 foot 

Pulling a four wheeler is nothing like plowing snow.. it requires lots of traction..and lots of pushing power.. when you added ur larger tires... did you change both ur front and rear gears too?


----------



## KrazyPlow

nickplowing1972;563341 said:


> *HERES THE PLOW YOU NEED FOR YOUR TRUCK .....YOU WILL BE UNSTOPPABLE*


sweet...who makes that plow.

i was actualy thinkin about a boss or western V plow.

Yeah i know this truck isn't the best truck.

I did it when i used to work for a landscaping company and drove there trucks

then i started my own company with a buddy. we normally use his truck to pull our trailer. its a f250 diesel on 38's

TRUST me i would sell my truck if i could get what i owe on it. But when diesel is 5 bucks a gallon i don't think i'd have any good luck.

Well i appriciate all of your comments. But i am definately goin to try and make it work. i have buddies that can weld and have plasma cutters so making custom brackets won't be a problem. i just want to see if anyone else has done it.

I can easily put a 1k lb weight in the bed of the truck. I'll just load it up with salt.


----------



## KrazyPlow

elite1msmith;563353 said:


> correct me if im also wrong , but almost every lift that i have ever delt with has VERY SOFT suspention, to allow the axle to travel and absorbe shock... take a guess what ur front suspention is gonna look like with 850LBS hanging 4 feet out frount.... then put 1000 in the rear...
> 
> heres another point... you do realize that you would have to buy a plow that was at least 6 inches wider than you tires,,, as measured when the plow is angled... So my 8 foot is bearly big enought on my dodge.... Im guessing that you would need a 9 foot
> 
> Pulling a four wheeler is nothing like plowing snow.. it requires lots of traction..and lots of pushing power.. when you added ur larger tires... did you change both ur front and rear gears too?


i pulled i 4 Runner not a 4 wheeler...lol

i am puttin 4.56's in my truck by the end of the month

my springs are rated pretty heavy...if i have to i'll trim the fenders more to clear the tires


----------



## KrazyPlow

elite1msmith;563353 said:


> correct me if im also wrong , but almost every lift that i have ever delt with has VERY SOFT suspention, to allow the axle to travel and absorbe shock... take a guess what ur front suspention is gonna look like with 850LBS hanging 4 feet out frount.... then put 1000 in the rear...
> 
> heres another point... you do realize that you would have to buy a plow that was at least 6 inches wider than you tires,,, as measured when the plow is angled... So my 8 foot is bearly big enought on my dodge.... Im guessing that you would need a 9 foot
> 
> Pulling a four wheeler is nothing like plowing snow.. it requires lots of traction..and lots of pushing power.. when you added ur larger tires... did you change both ur front and rear gears too?


i pulled a 4 Runner not a 4 wheeler...lol

i am puttin 4.56's in my truck by the end of the month

my springs are rated pretty heavy...if i have to i'll trim the fenders more to clear the tires


----------



## LawnProLandscapes

KrazyPlow;563356 said:


> sweet...who makes that plow.
> 
> i was actualy thinkin about a boss or western V plow.
> 
> Yeah i know this truck isn't the best truck.
> 
> I did it when i used to work for a landscaping company and drove there trucks
> 
> then i started my own company with a buddy. we normally use his truck to pull our trailer. its a f250 diesel on 38's
> 
> TRUST me i would sell my truck if i could get what i owe on it. But when diesel is 5 bucks a gallon i don't think i'd have any good luck.
> 
> Well i appriciate all of your comments. But i am definately goin to try and make it work. i have buddies that can weld and have plasma cutters so making custom brackets won't be a problem. i just want to see if anyone else has done it.
> 
> I can easily put a 1k lb weight in the bed of the truck. I'll just load it up with salt.


welll dont sell the truck, ditch the goofy lift and useless tires and youd have a fine work truck that you can actually use.. spend money where it will make you money not on goofy lifts and clown tires... imo youd get more for that truck in stock form if you were to sell it then like that... and if you do go out there youd be better off as a sub id think.. jmo


----------



## JD Dave

First off, go look for a set of 35" tires and go from there. The lower tires will bring your mount down alot and make it alot easier to see your plow. If your set on doing it, we might as well give him good advice.


----------



## SnoFarmer

O.k. lololol
So your in GA.
Have you ever plowed snow before?
Never mind, how hard can it be?
Anyway...

Georgia to Utah.
By the time you get there those "clown" tires will be all worn out anyway
Not only that but all the extra fuel you will burn.
So, sell those tires.
and get something closer to stock.
Like a 285/75X16

Next
New stock front springs and a new track bar approx $250-#00
How is the rear lifted?

Friends, friends, friends tourches and welders.
Where are they going to be at 3am when you bend up your push frame?
I'll tell ya Sleeping and you will be:realmad:

I know you don't like what I'm or anyone else is telling you. 
But the way your truck is set up the last thing you should do is work it.
Just keep driving on the Boulevard with your girl sitting next to you.

Good luck.


----------



## cet

Before you spend all this money changing a truck you built the way you want. Go and buy a $10,000 plow truck and plow. Buy Gicon's Ford that he has and leave your truck the way it is.


----------



## elite1msmith

yep.... 

Ur just asking for problems,... remember most of us on this site have very close to the ideal pick/plow truck.... 

spent the money on the gears, motors, u joints, ball joints...good plows. well maintained... new springs...best winter tires money can buy

you know what every person on this site has in common/..... ALL OUR ***** BREAKS

If you think that your truck sitting the way it is, will not break, then your the folish one....
Let me ask you a few more questions, yes you will bend ur plow, or break a u joint... since you lifted the truck , how many parts do you have on there , that you cant just replace by going to the local parts store? Do you have a spare tire that size? how about a spare pitman arm? 

I know it may feel that we are tring to atack you, but really its we are trying to knock common sense into you, and keep you from making a big mistake.... You do realize that plowing snow is nothing more than a controlled crash at 15 mph, every 2 mins on average, for 8 hours straight.... With how heigh ur truck sits , it will rock and have tons of body roll... talk about a neck injury


----------



## KrazyPlow

SnoFarmer;563367 said:


> O.k. lololol
> So your in GA.
> Have you ever plowed snow before?
> Never mind, how hard can it be?
> Anyway...
> 
> Georgia to Utah.
> By the time you get there those "clown" tires will be all worn out anyway
> Not only that but all the extra fuel you will burn.
> So, sell those tires.
> and get something closer to stock.
> Like a 285/75X16
> 
> Next
> New stock front springs and a new track bar approx $250.
> How is the rear lifted?
> 
> Friends, friends, friends tourches and welders.
> Where are they going to be at 3am when you bend up your push frame?
> I'll tell ya Sleeping and you will be:realmad:
> 
> I know you don't like what I'm or anyone else is telling you.
> But the way your truck is set up the last thing you should do is work it.
> Just keep driving on the Boulevard with your girl sitting next to you.
> 
> Good luck.


lol...im gonna be plowing the Boulevard with all the girls following me.

ok i know i don't know a whole lot plowing and all but u guys are way underestimating my truck. but i do agree about the part where its goin to be a pretty extrem drop from the frame to the plow....

Tires last 100,000 miles, the suspension is stronger than stock, becuz of all the extra leverage. tires are rated for 9,000lbs per tire. they way 260lbs a piece..making the whole truck weigh 7600lbs. yeah i've weighed it before at a stone yard.

one person said with my truck i wouldn't be able to see what i'm plowing. well how does a big f650 see what hes plowing

someone was saying somethin about ujoints...i don't have 1500 axels, i got 3500 stuff under a 2500. my rear axel is bigger than a dana 80..dana 80's have an 11" ring gear, i gotta 11.5" ring gear.

my driveshafts do not have extreme angles

buddy that will be welding stuff for me has been welding for 25 years and he doesn't make stuff that breaks.

Hey i'm not dissagreeing with you guys...just debating...it will make me more aware of all the things i need to think about when building the ultimate plow truck...lol..just wait you guys will be doin the same thing....j/k


----------



## cet

When the guy welds the plow frame so it doesn't brake it might not but the weakest thing will always break. I had a heavy kid riding one of my mowers, he kept breaking the seat bolts. So I changed them to grade 8 bolts. Well he didn't brake the bolt he broke the seat. Something brakes when you hit it hard enough. If you want to plow with that truck go ahead. The mount has to be 'X' inches off the ground to make the A frame horizontal with the ground. That's all you need to know. Plow and let us know how you made out in the spring.


----------



## elite1msmith

First no one here is "underestimating " ur truck.... guess what .. we all have the same truck and motor as you do... we know what our trucks have done and havnt done... If you think that ur truck can do more...lol go try it.... And you can prove every person on this entire site wrong

yes ur drive sharts have extreme angles .. if you raised it more than 4 inches, hten yes you do

More leverage? umm explain that one.... i have never seen a lift kit that gives more leverage, or a stiff suspention

yes you have pretty axles.... but you will STILL break plenty of joints, I have the same axles as you, and i break them often,,,... ur just way more likly to have it happen

a F650, first has a larger plow put on it... one that you cant hang on ur truck safley.... It also has a very experianced operator and typiclly is left to very large , wide open lots.... Lots that your truck cant handle..and require a loader....most ppl own a 650 to salt , not plow

Nobody here evenb touched on saftey being a problem.... i hope you never plow around little kids or people, ur visablity is very low... yes we own the same truck , but there is a difference between being "in your envoironment" and being "over" it.... some short person gets out of there car and crosses behind you ...you have much bigger blind spots

ur buddy with a welder is great... I got one too, ur frame will bend at some point...i have done them on my trucks

its not like we are bringing up ONE issue on y you should not plow with this truck.... I think 8 or 9 issues have been brought up..

but hey what do i having 15 years in the industry know, or any one else on this site --


----------



## KrazyPlow

hey can someone show me some pics of the mounts on the truck for a plow and some pics of a plow mounted to the truck, pics near the mounts.


----------



## KrazyPlow

elite1msmith;563382 said:


> First no one here is "underestimating " ur truck.... guess what .. we all have the same truck and motor as you do... we know what our trucks have done and havnt done... If you think that ur truck can do more...lol go try it.... And you can prove every person on this entire site wrong
> 
> yes ur drive sharts have extreme angles .. if you raised it more than 4 inches, hten yes you do
> 
> More leverage? umm explain that one.... i have never seen a lift kit that gives more leverage, or a stiff suspention
> 
> yes you have pretty axles.... but you will STILL break plenty of joints, I have the same axles as you, and i break them often,,,... ur just way more likly to have it happen
> 
> a F650, first has a larger plow put on it... one that you cant hang on ur truck safley.... It also has a very experianced operator and typiclly is left to very large , wide open lots.... Lots that your truck cant handle..and require a loader....most ppl own a 650 to salt , not plow
> 
> Nobody here evenb touched on saftey being a problem.... i hope you never plow around little kids or people, ur visablity is very low... yes we own the same truck , but there is a difference between being "in your envoironment" and being "over" it.... some short person gets out of there car and crosses behind you ...you have much bigger blind spots
> 
> ur buddy with a welder is great... I got one too, ur frame will bend at some point...i have done them on my trucks
> 
> its not like we are bringing up ONE issue on y you should not plow with this truck.... I think 8 or 9 issues have been brought up..
> 
> but hey what do i having 15 years in the industry know, or any one else on this site --


u think i could make enuff money with 2 snowblowers and no plow?

i need to make at least 2 grand a month...at least

can't i just put a light straight plow on and be ok?

i realy just don't think i will make enuff money landscaping in a drought and horible economy.

i love working and making money and i'll do whatever it takes to do it. and i'd love to do it in a place i can snowboard as well. and no i don't wanna just go up to north carolinia and i hate working for people.


----------



## GL&M

I thought you had this all figured out already?


----------



## Mark13

2 Snowblowers will be no where near as productive as a truck with an 8ft blade. Plowing with a slight lift (4" 35" tires) is possible, your truck is a different story. 

Everyone above me has brought up good points to think about. One I didn't see is ease of getting in and out of the truck. At 3am after being up for 24+ hours the last thing you want to do is have to use a ladder to get in your truck. Also getting out is another hazard, you don't want to jump 3+ft to the ground when your dead tired and your going to be landing on snow and ice. I've fallen getting out of my truck a couple of times and its stock height.


But on the good side, you shouldn't have to get plow lights to see over the plow at night.


----------



## elite1msmith

you can make some money with snow blowers.... but really to tell you the truth,... just look around... i just got a 94 dodge cummis , 2500 4x4 with an 8 foot wester plow, for $4000... and its in pretty good shape.... im sure you could even find an older one thats cheaper

as fare as a "light plow" thats really only solving the weaker suspention issue... you still have the Visiblity, the Ujoint added stress.,.. the plow frame that has to be customized, the fact that you will need a 9 foot or greater plow... the bending effect that will be on ur custom plow frame, saftey, tires?

for the money that you have spent in ur truck already... y beat it up? It is a nice truck, just not suited for this type of work 

instead of spending the money for the gears and special dropped frame,... just get urself a nother chaep plow truck..it doesnt have to be pretty , just in good running order....

trust me when your out plowing and u will think about what people here are telling you, and then you will see what we mean by all this stuff


----------



## elite1msmith

BNC posted this really nice video of them plowing snow (no its not my company) its in the storm pics, section, under chicago feb storm....

if you watch how close he gets to things, how fast he has to back up, and shift from forward to reverse..... cars that pulled out behind him... and just try to make out the curbs in the parking lot when he shows an "in cab shot" you willl understand what we are saying a little more...

and he was taking it easy , not slow but not fast... and im sure he had to go back and get even closer to those cars than his video shows


----------



## LawnProLandscapes

KrazyPlow;563376 said:


> lol...im gonna be plowing the Boulevard with all the girls following me.
> 
> ok i know i don't know a whole lot plowing and all but u guys are way underestimating my truck. but i do agree about the part where its goin to be a pretty extrem drop from the frame to the plow....
> 
> Tires last 100,000 miles, the suspension is stronger than stock, becuz of all the extra leverage. tires are rated for 9,000lbs per tire. they way 260lbs a piece..making the whole truck weigh 7600lbs. yeah i've weighed it before at a stone yard.
> 
> one person said with my truck i wouldn't be able to see what i'm plowing. well how does a big f650 see what hes plowing
> 
> someone was saying somethin about ujoints...i don't have 1500 axels, i got 3500 stuff under a 2500. my rear axel is bigger than a dana 80..dana 80's have an 11" ring gear, i gotta 11.5" ring gear.
> 
> my driveshafts do not have extreme angles
> 
> buddy that will be welding stuff for me has been welding for 25 years and he doesn't make stuff that breaks.
> 
> Hey i'm not dissagreeing with you guys...just debating...it will make me more aware of all the things i need to think about when building the ultimate plow truck...lol..just wait you guys will be doin the same thing....j/k


we are not underestimating your truck, we just know what works and doesnt work for this application, and your rig WILL NOT WORK!!! an f-650 is not that high and they have sloped hoods for visibility, also they handle larger/taller plows. i think your getting in over your head .. do you even know what you have to do to do business in utah, will your general liability/ commercial auto ins. cover you in utah for this work, do you needs any permits or liscences to operate there? what you going to do if your truck breaks in the middle of plowing , whos going to clear your accounts? where you getting parts, where can you work on your truck?

everyone believes jumping in this work is all fun and fast cash, especially young people.im no vet in this im only 21 myself but have learned a while ago that theres a lot more work than you see at first. a majority of small business' fail because they fail to plan... youll be better off thinking this through a lot more before you go and make a big mistake...

if you need cash that bad get a job working nights at a warehouse or something to get a steady stream of cash flow then do your landscape/lawncare on the side until you get making good money then ween yourself off the other job and go all out on your own...

also another reality check if it snows like you say it does there you wont be out on your snowboard, youll be plowing, filling out paperwork and trying to get some rest before the next storm...

ok my rants over.


----------



## Turf Commando

He wants to plow with BIGFOOT... You'll spend more on fabricating to make a plow fit than a whole season of plowing ...
The dodge looks ridiculous way over kill...


----------



## KrazyPlow

heres a better pic of the truck...its realy not that high

oh btw what do yall think about the tires on the other truck? they have more siping in them


----------



## LawnProLandscapes

KrazyPlow;563441 said:


> heres a better pic of the truck...its realy not that high
> 
> oh btw what do yall think about the tires on the other truck? they have more siping in them


there too wide , wide tire float on slush/snow and suck for traction, good for mud tho.... haha that truck is way too high... btw nice side pic


----------



## KrazyPlow

hhhhmmm....how about this...i'm gonna design a drop bracket for the plow so i can run it on my truck...if it work and works well by the end of the season then maybe i can patent it and then sell it to other people with lifted trucks who want to plow...i know all of u think its stupid but what IF it realy does alot better than you think. u never know. 

have any of you actualy tried plowing with a lifted truck, let alone drive or build a lifted truck? it might not be that much more stress than u all think.

Anyway...I know you guys have told me what yall think.

But i want you to tell me the Number 1 2 and 3 things that break the most and why.
this breaks becuz of bumps in the road and so on...


----------



## Mark13

Here is the video mentioned earlier in this thread.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=43768

Click on the link for the main video.

I'm assuming you have never plowed living in Ga or ridden along while someone does. This should give you a bit of an idea what goes on. Another camera mounted on a hat or something would also be nice to see how much Bryan is looking around and watching for people/objects.

To get your truck properly set up to plow your going to have to spend quite a bit on custom brackets and extensions for wiring aside from the cost of a blade and whatever else you said your truck needed. Your going to have a nice overhead cost to cover and then broken parts and commercial insurance before your making your required $2k a month.


----------



## elite1msmith

U joints.... break alot... its because plowign requires the steering wheel to be cranked form extreme right to extreme left over and over.... while the truckk is in 4x4 and going from slippery pavment to dry and back again.... ur angles on ur drive shafts make the u joint flex more, causing more stress on it....

because the plow will site lower from ur truck , the plow and the force of the snow behind it... will have leverage, and will bend ur lowered frame.... i dont even want to know what would happen when you hit a curb... my dodge frame is dropped like 3 inches.... so that means ur would be 9 or so... giving it 3 times less the abbity to take a hard impact.... plus ur not taking the force on the frame as a compestion force....as it is desinged

We are not saying ..."DUDE UR TRUCK IS A P...y " what we are saying is that it will not preform the way you need it to, can you back up doing 20 mph safley? in the dark ? and see a person walk behind ur truck? or back up beside a car? see a curb on ur passengerside to clean it? can you drive between 2 parked cars easliy? or speaking of steering, can you even crank the wheel all the way with out ur tires rubbiing if the truck was loaded with a blade.... most cant


----------



## KrazyPlow

elite1msmith;563450 said:


> U joints.... break alot... its because plowign requires the steering wheel to be cranked form extreme right to extreme left over and over.... while the truckk is in 4x4 and going from slippery pavment to dry and back again.... ur angles on ur drive shafts make the u joint flex more, causing more stress on it....
> 
> because the plow will site lower from ur truck , the plow and the force of the snow behind it... will have leverage, and will bend ur lowered frame.... i dont even want to know what would happen when you hit a curb... my dodge frame is dropped like 3 inches.... so that means ur would be 9 or so... giving it 3 times less the abbity to take a hard impact.... plus ur not taking the force on the frame as a compestion force....as it is desinged
> 
> We are not saying ..."DUDE UR TRUCK IS A P...y " what we are saying is that it will not preform the way you need it to, can you back up doing 20 mph safley? in the dark ? and see a person walk behind ur truck? or back up beside a car? see a curb on ur passengerside to clean it? can you drive between 2 parked cars easliy? or speaking of steering, can you even crank the wheel all the way with out ur tires rubbiing if the truck was loaded with a blade.... most cant


ok sweet.

hey trust me i know yall are just telling me the facts. i'm not mad at all.

ok yes i can see whats behind me. i took my tailgate off and its about like looking out of a truck with 2" of lift with a tailgate on.

yes i can see all of my blind spot with the mirrors i have...they stick out about a foot and have the little octave mirrors on them.

i can crank my wheel all the way and i can trim the fenders alot more if needed.

to tell u the truth i can see more in my truck than in a normal car or suv. i can see 100 cars more than the car in front can see. i drive thru things a than a guy in a mazda miata would drive thru. i have had this thing lifted for 2 1/2 yrs and have yet to encounter any problems, wrecks, never been to the shop other than for oil chages which i do myself.

btw i know were having this huge thread about something pretty pointless, but all i really wanted to know was, if anyone has ever seen it done and if they had pics so i could get an idea.


----------



## Mark13

KrazyPlow;563453 said:


> i really wanted to know was, if anyone has ever seen it done and if they had pics so i could get an idea.


I have yet to see any truck lifted over a few inches and running 35's or so plowing commercially. Sure, someone out there probably has a truck with a larger lift on it who plows but if they only do a driveway or so they arn't going to have the problems as someone would who is plowing commercially all winter. It's just not practical.

Edit, how tall is your truck from the ground to the highest point of the roof?


----------



## stroker79

The thing you just arent getting is that alot of people have been plowing longer than youve been on this planet. There is so much experiance here its crazy. this site, is nothing like lawnsite. It also just come down to pysics, the push beam will have to hang so low that you just will not be able get the support behind that mounting carton that youll need. i bet you can make the carton strong as hell but but all that is pivoting onto a handfull of bolts. I just dont see it working man. Also, your trans is sure to fail with all the foward and reverse driving, and your brakes, i would hope that your running some nicely upgraded brakes and not stockers. since your tires are 260#s each that alone is alot of rotational mass to get moving in foward and reverse and then also brake. 

Ill be honest, I want you to put a plow on that truck and got to town with it. Actually I just want to see what breaks first, lol.

GL, there is alot of good advice in here, i would suggest to take it.


----------



## KrazyPlow

Mark13;563455 said:


> I have yet to see any truck lifted over a few inches and running 35's or so plowing commercially. Sure, someone out there probably has a truck with a larger lift on it who plows but if they only do a driveway or so they arn't going to have the problems as someone would who is plowing commercially all winter. It's just not practical.
> 
> Edit, how tall is your truck from the ground to the highest point of the roof?


8.5 ft

its realy not that high...i have 10" of lift on 46" tires

most guys would have 16" or more on those tires. but i hate the body above the tire look.

i have seen trucks on 40's that are taller than my truck


----------



## weeman97

i have only been plowin a 2 years. and i can tell you backin up at 3am being up 25hrs no stop back n forth its a task backin up to cars, poles, buildings, i had ALMOST hit something. but i just dont see you truck being practical. the money your going to spend to fit your truck with a plow you could easily go out and find a truck w/ plow for probably half. not to mention if u ding it or scratch it who cares. like i'm sellin my other truck that someone will make back in a few stroms what they paid for it. but if it seems like a pride thing with u plowin with your truck, but like said good luck, and hope you have your own warehouse of parts. i know dodges like everrything else there gunna break its a matter of when!


----------



## Mark13

KrazyPlow;563461 said:


> its realy not that high...i have 10" of lift on 46" tires
> 
> most guys would have 16" or more on those tires. but i hate the body above the tire look.
> 
> i have seen trucks on 40's that are taller than my truck


Well yippy skippy. We arn't in a competition of who's truck is taller. Is what your not getting at is, your truck is not set up to plow, nor is it going to like it either. With your plow mount hanging 10" or whatever below where it should be your going to have to have some pretty long support beams that will probably end up running back to the middle of the truck to keep the mount from folding up under the truck and you driving over top of your plow.

Most everyone on here has a lot of experience plowing, if they keep telling you it's not the best idea, I'd start to believe them after they have said it for the second or third time. Your not getting that your truck is no longer fit to be plowing. If you asked us when your truck was close to stock and sitting on 285 tires we would all be telling you what to look out for, tips and tricks to the job,etc. Now we are just trying to save you $8-10k on a buisness adventure that is probably not going to work with your current truck. You either need to give up the idea of plowing, or find a second truck which its primary job is to plow, not to be lifted up a foot. Did you watch the video bryan made last winter? If you noticed in some of those shots there are some pretty tight areas you have to fit through (drive throughs), your truck may be to wide and to tall to fit which means you get to jump (literally) out and grab your trusty shovel and go to town to clear out the drive through(s). In that video he is driving an extended cab, long bed 3/4 ram with an 8.2ft boss v. He barelly fits in some spots and you will require a wider blade to clear the tires. Also your turning radius has to be affected with those tires, for plowing the tighter you can turn the better it usually is. It seems sometimes that your trying to plow a parking lot that was designed for a mini cooper or a smart car. I've had spots where my truck (ec/sb) barelly fits, everywhere your truck doesn't fit means you have to shovel which slows you down and reduces the amount of accounts you can have which means less $$$.


----------



## SnoFarmer

KrazyPlow;563446 said:


> hhhhmmm....how about this...i'm gonna design a drop bracket for the plow so i can run it on my truck...if it work and works well by the end of the season then maybe i can patent it and then sell it to other people with lifted trucks who want to plow...i know all of u think its stupid but what IF it realy does alot better than you think. u never know.
> 
> have any of you actualy tried plowing with a lifted truck, let alone drive or build a lifted truck? it might not be that much more stress than u all think.
> 
> Anyway...I know you guys have told me what yall think.
> 
> But i want you to tell me the Number 1 2 and 3 things that break the most and why.
> this breaks becuz of bumps in the road and so on...


No were just dumd hicks.

I know if you shoot your self in the head you will die.
But how do I know? I never did it.......

You know a lot of guys that have been trying to show you the proper way to set up your truck most of them have been in the snow" business for over 10yrs, I started in 1980... do the math......
But what do we know?

You seam to have this all figured out ...
Sooooooo why all the q's?

Soon you will be seen as a nuance.
kind of like the snot nosed kid at the play ground....


----------



## SnoFarmer

O.K.

I have a Q?

Why did you put that lift and those tires on your truck?


----------



## elite1msmith

ill drink to that

so if i understand all this, 

you need to move
you need to buy a plow 5,000 min
you need to make a custom frame, not tested
you need to put gears in ur truck... 2,000 min --AND YES i have installed them,,, PITA
you need to get customers
you need to pray it snows
you need snow plowing insurance
you need to creat a contract that is leagl and protects urself
We have not touched bais at all on how you would salt, or deice ? so you tell me, what ur plan is
you need to study the laws of physics and figure out that ur frame will not hold. and if it does, then ur truck frame will more likely bend


you do realize that the "bidding" for who is gonna plow what is taking place as we speak , and ur missing the boat.... by the time you get out there, you might not find too may customers.

TO top this all off, you have never plowed snow, a day in ur life?


----------



## F250 Boss v

Here's your answers:

1. You "Understand" only what you want to "understand", -the rest you ignore.
2. Your rig is ridiculous on dry pavement under "normal' driving conditions; it will be a disaster waiting to happen with a plow of some sort on the front, weight in the bed, and you attempting to plow with it.
3. You have not the slightest comprehension of shear loads, compressive forces, cantilever effects, basic engineering concepts, safety, -or danger.
4. You have money to throw away.

Positive Side:
1. Go for it! -The money you waste will hopefully help someone out in these crappy economic times!


----------



## elite1msmith

Snow farmer , I know, I know -:waving:

- because i wanted to look coolxysport


----------



## elite1msmith

you know what.... try things out of the ordinary? im not an obama lover....

In fact... while i own a landscape, snow and construction company.... Im also a NAVY SEABEE , yeah i have never been handed an assignmet from a chief and had to think outside the box, or try something new.... By the way , im sure you dont know what a seabee is, but we do engineerign and construction, for the navy , amry and marines, we also do ground exersises, and assit the seals

But ur right, im from the north, and dont think outside a small box


----------



## SnoFarmer

elite1msmith;563528 said:


> Snow farmer , I know, I know -:waving:
> 
> - because i wanted to look coolxysport


bingo.... we have a winer....

To be cool, so all the jailbait can think he
is one rich and cool MoFo....

I bet it has never left the pavement.
Other wise he would know that those things do not make his truck a better 4wheeler or stronger....
There is only one thing a rig like that is good for and that is running in the swamps.
By looking at his truck you can see that it has never been run in a swamp.
Hear comes an other hint.....

Hint. there is very little gumbo-mudden to be done in Utah.
Tall trucks roll over easily.
Wide tires will hurt your traction.
Trucks like yours will not last long in the mountains.

I just hope you din't kill someone before you wise up......

BUT,,, I still would like KrazyPlow to answer...
why did you do that to your truck?
The real reason..... Ego?

KrazyPlow... what a fitting name, he sure lives up to his name... lol


----------



## Mike_PS

ok guys, I believe everyone gets the point here with this thread so it is now closed. no need to continue on with it


----------

